# Updated Board Guidelines



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

See: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f25/announcements.html

A list of changes is at the bottom of the board guidelines.

Edit: link updated


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Why ?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

?? eh.....I click on the link but I get a message saying I do not have permission to access that page?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Your link is "denying us access."


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Try now.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

nope, still doesn't work.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

anymouse said:


> it works


hm, I think you are mistaken.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

leonardess said:


> hm, I think you are mistaken.


Are you sure you can't access this URL:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f25/announcements.html


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

yeah. it's fine. just messing with Drew.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

leonardess said:


> yeah. it's fine. just messing with Drew.


Ah, Drew is tired.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

leonardess is amused. but drew go to bed.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

:teeth


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

(what makes the smilies even more amusing is if you think of them as testes)

a self examination:

:doh

(no more infractions, right?)


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

:yes


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

as I sit here picking my nose and eating beenie weenie out of a can, you better believe I'm elite.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

LET'S DANCE


----------

